# 2014 chevy cruze ltz a/c off due to engine high temp



## Countrygirl5216 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am a proud owner of a 14 cruze ltz. my car just hit 100k and I was wondering if a gm tech could help me out. The other day I started my car and you could hear the fan was running on high and then a message popped up that the a/c was shut off due to high temp.. with that being said I was idling at a red light today and my temp gauge went all the way to hot and then would come back to its normal operating temp.. it is now doing this weather your driving or sitting. what I need to know is my engine actually hot and is my car safe to drive???? 
So me and my dad have checked the coolant level it was a little low
checked to see if water pump was leaking (we don't think so)
he said in his opinion that the engine doesn't feel super hot when its reading hot. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You'll have lots of good reading on here.

Over a thousand threads with that very same problem.

Scroll down through the power train section and you'll find others.?

1 guy just posted yesterday


----------



## Christine523 (Oct 10, 2019)

Call GM motors and complain!! Same thing happened with me in my 2014 Chevy Cruze! I’m so tired of having problem after problem with this car, and it’s not even that old.


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

Although this is a late response, I'll post it anyway for future users.

I was getting the same A/C off due to high engine temp error on the DIC. After changing a couple of temp sensors, and still getting the same message, I figured out how to monitor the water temp in real time. It's through the engine info available using the turn signal stalk. Its the same place you see oil life, battery voltage and coolant temp. I was watching the temp when the A/C off message popped up. Collant temp was relatively low for a car that had been driving for at least 15 minutes, temp was about 175. after seeing this happen a few times, and the coolant temp never getting over 200, I changed the thermostat. It took me about 30 minutes, an easy job (see youtube for details). Since then, I've not seen the error again. Now my heat will make you sweat when its 5 degrees outside (I'm in suburban Chicago), everything works like it should.


----------

